# My reds webcam!



## Netmancer (Mar 10, 2003)

Here's a link to my red belly tank webcam. Yes, I know that there's an oscar in there. He's happy. Yes I know that there's a black tetra in there. He's happy too. Fin nips are rare. Yes I know there are blue gourami in there. Those are food









Link

Thanks goes out to winkyee for the link to the software!


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

Great Stuff







,
It's cool to see others P's doing whatever they do and the tanks set up water flowing and everything the fish do together.. 
I'm looking forward to finally haing a tank set up with plants and decorations after having digging tank wrecking Oscars for so long.

Pete


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)




----------



## EMJAY (Feb 27, 2003)

why always offline now?


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Missed it...


----------

